# Farm house find...need a little help!



## Goodwood (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Guys...
I recently picked this up in an old farm house "basment". I can't see the serial number clearly, but what I can see is
D 72  4 and the other number/letter is F7.
Any help is highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bike (Jul 15, 2018)

super clean bike- what do you need to know?


----------



## Goodwood (Jul 15, 2018)

The Year.
Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Post a pic of the serial but I'm going with '39. Beautiful bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Goodwood (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jul 15, 2018)

Sharp bike and well  preserved. Lucky find. Congrats


----------



## Boris (Jul 15, 2018)

No help here, but they don't come much cleaner than that.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 16, 2018)

July 1939


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2018)

Love the colors! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 16, 2018)

She’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 16, 2018)

Outstanding color combo. Love that light also.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jul 16, 2018)

Wonder could you post a close up of the skirt guard lacing.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 16, 2018)

Very nice and clean bicycle!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jul 17, 2018)

Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow, she's a beauty. Did it look like that or did you do some cleaning.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2018)

keep it in doors and don't let the elements get to it in the severe weather...that's all you need to know.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 17, 2018)

Just ,Wow .


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 17, 2018)

At first sight, I thought it was restored... but no, all original!  A true SURVIVOR!  Worth many times more than a restored one.... not too many still exist in such great original condition.  Preservation should be your goal


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 18, 2018)

Headlight looks just majestic!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Headlight looks just majestic!



Its a Persons Reflecto. Used on Westfields and CWCs primarily. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 18, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe and nice basement find!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 21, 2018)

Not much of a Columbia guy, but that paint scheme and condition are fantastic, nice score


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 20, 2018)

Great looking bike love that light ...…!!!!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## TieDye (Nov 29, 2018)

B E A U T I F U L.

Deb


----------

